# Chad, Roxie, and Jerry The Boston Terriers



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

My mom had a returned Boston Terrier, who the owner could no longer keep. So me, Chad, and Roxie headed out to say hi to Chad's Baby brother Jerry and I took a ton of Photos..here they are. These are from awhile ago, as Grandma Suzy are in some of these Pictures and she has sense Passed away. 










Chad and The Human Baby Natalie (my neice)



























Chad sleeping with his baby Nattie Bug.

More....


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

From front to Back, Chad, Jerry, Roxie and Natalie.









Jerry Conked out on bear.









On the way to see Jerry, yes I'm wearing a Pink Coat I am Man enough to admit that!









Jerry, Roxie and Chad posing!

More this way


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I missed My Chair!









Princess Roxanne









Please tell me I'm not going to Hawii









Rockin Roxie!!!!

More.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Grandma Susie and her Great Grandson Jerry.









Jerry Loves Socks!









Jerry says Give me the Food Please Lady!









Chad: Oh Jerry Said Food! Where! Roxie" Over here, Over here!

More.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Come on Lady...Drop it! 









I am the smallest I should get it!









Natalie will share her Animal Crackers with me RIGHT?









Silly Children

Few More,


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

I've heard the Term Truck dog...but this...is rediculous!









Jerry Shepherd









Chad I Ginsburg









Brothers in the Sun

That is all! Thanks for looking!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Chad is gorgeous!! LOVE the blue eyes! Boston's are so cool.. I want one!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you, he is my Baby love I've had him pretty much sense the day he was Born! I love him so very much. He's such a sweet guy, just gets along with everyone (human wise)


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Very sweet looking group...they blue eyes are very striking! ....even though they would be a disqualification in the ring.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, I know...Chad and Roxie are not show dogs, Chad's marking I'm pretty sure would disqualifi him as well. Chad also has a Tail lol, he was the odd ball in his litter.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Deron_dog said:


> Yes, I know...Chad and Roxie are not show dogs, Chad's marking I'm pretty sure would disqualifi him as well. Chad also has a Tail lol, he was the odd ball in his litter.


My boston is not show quality ether.....he was the "shrimp" of his litter mates.

I think blue eyes are pretty on Bostons but some people purposely try to breed for blue eyes or other silly coat colors...cream, all white, blue

Long tails do sometimes happen even in show lines though.....I'd like to see a tailed boston in real life....i've only seen them in pictures


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

pugmom said:


> My boston is not show quality ether.....he was the "shrimp" of his litter mates.
> 
> I think blue eyes are pretty on Bostons but some people purposely try to breed for blue eyes or other silly coat colors...cream, all white, blue
> 
> Long tails do sometimes happen even in show lines though.....I'd like to see a tailed boston in real life....i've only seen them in pictures


Roxie was the shrimp of her litter, she was thrown out because of it, Bonus for me, she's a beautifully sweet little girl. She is no relation to my mom's dogs.

Chad is from show lines, somewhere back in his sire's side the blue eye thing was prevaliant, the breeder thought it had been bred out and then Chad popped up LOL! My mom loves him as much as I do. I was acctually supposed to take a Show Quality pup from his litter but just became to attached to him. He's my little Mismarked, Blue eyed Oddball.

And as for the tail! His tail is I would say about half the length of a tailed dog. And a bit crooked almost corkscrewed. 

Those that breed for those odd colors, are just hurting the BT Breed, it sickens me when I see them. I will admit though the reds are Pretty just not standered and I would never breed for them.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

pugmom said:


> My boston is not show quality ether.....he was the "shrimp" of his litter mates.
> 
> I think blue eyes are pretty on Bostons but some people purposely try to breed for blue eyes or other silly coat colors...cream, all white, blue
> 
> Long tails do sometimes happen even in show lines though.....I'd like to see a tailed boston in real life....i've only seen them in pictures


Kira has a full tail. That doesn't really help, unless you're coming to my house to pay a visit...but thought I'd mention it


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

OMG! I never noticed until now that Kira has a full table! That's so cool!


----------

